# What is the process of juice awards



## Hooked

I have a lot of questions ... just curious ...

1. Who are the testers? 

2. How are they selected?

3. How many testers are there?

4. Can anyone enter their juice, or are there certain criteria?

5. Is there always a blind testing?

6. Is the testing done publicly?

7. How do the testers rate the juice? Points system?

8. Do the testers all use the same type of mod and coil?

9. Do the testers bring their own mods, or are the mods supplied by VapeCon?

10.What is the prize - other than being able to advertise that their juice was the winner?


I'd appreciate it if someone could answer my questions.


----------



## Silver

Hi @Hooked

Great questions

I will ask @shaunnadan to answer them since he was managing the diy comp and vendor juice shootout comps at VapeCon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

This was the process that we followed at VapeCon 2017

*1. Who are the testers?*

All VapeCon 2017 attendees

*2. How are they selected?*

No selection criteria, just arrive at the ECIGSSA stand and sample the juices

*3. How many testers are there?*

10x DIY juice comp
10x local vendor juice shootout

*4. Can anyone enter their juice, or are there certain criteria?*

*DIY Juice Competition *- there was a thread where a list of concentrates were announced, all entrants had to rsvp on that thread and PM me their secret recipe. All recipes were to use the prescribed concentrates. They were then mixed by myself and after VapeCon2017 the top 3 recipes are announced after the competition

*Local vendor juice shootout* - vendors were allowed to rsvp for the competition and mix up a juice which they will provide to me at VapeCon2017. The criteria was that the juices were to be new and unreleased prior to Vapecon2017.

*5. Is there always a blind testing?*

Yes. 

*6. Is the testing done publicly?*

Yes, and vote counting done by the ECIGSSA Admin and Mod team included a vendor and member of the general public for verification.

*7. How do the testers rate the juice? Points system?*

Each tester is given a chance to cast 1 vote for the DIY comp and 1 vote for the Vendor Juice Shootout. Testers got a chance to test all juices and vote for their favourite. All votes are then tallied after the competition closes.

*8. Do the testers all use the same type of mod and coil?*

Yes. iJust S mod with 0.3ohm coils.

*9. Do the testers bring their own mods, or are the mods supplied by VapeCon?*

Mods are supplied by ECIGSSA / VapeCon

*10.What is the prize - other than being able to advertise that their juice was the winner?*

*DIY Juice Competition* - A selection of prizes sponsored by our amazing local vendors!

*Vendor Juice Shootout* - Bragging/advertising rights of winning the VapeCon2017 Juice Shootout and advert benefits on the forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

shaunnadan said:


> This was the process that we followed at VapeCon 2017
> 
> *1. Who are the testers?*
> 
> All VapeCon 2017 attendees
> 
> *2. How are they selected?*
> 
> No selection criteria, just arrive at the ECIGSSA stand and sample the juices
> 
> *3. How many testers are there?*
> 
> 10x DIY juice comp
> 10x local vendor juice shootout
> 
> *4. Can anyone enter their juice, or are there certain criteria?*
> 
> *DIY Juice Competition *- there was a thread where a list of concentrates were announced, all entrants had to rsvp on that thread and PM me their secret recipe. All recipes were to use the prescribed concentrates. They were then mixed by myself and after VapeCon2017 the top 3 recipes are announced after the competition
> 
> *Local vendor juice shootout* - vendors were allowed to rsvp for the competition and mix up a juice which they will provide to me at VapeCon2017. The criteria was that the juices were to be new and unreleased prior to Vapecon2017.
> 
> *5. Is there always a blind testing?*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> *6. Is the testing done publicly?*
> 
> Yes, and vote counting done by the ECIGSSA Admin and Mod team included a vendor and member of the general public for verification.
> 
> *7. How do the testers rate the juice? Points system?*
> 
> Each tester is given a chance to cast 1 vote for the DIY comp and 1 vote for the Vendor Juice Shootout. Testers got a chance to test all juices and vote for their favourite. All votes are then tallied after the competition closes.
> 
> *8. Do the testers all use the same type of mod and coil?*
> 
> Yes. iJust S mod with 0.3ohm coils.
> 
> *9. Do the testers bring their own mods, or are the mods supplied by VapeCon?*
> 
> Mods are supplied by ECIGSSA / VapeCon
> 
> *10.What is the prize - other than being able to advertise that their juice was the winner?*
> 
> *DIY Juice Competition* - A selection of prizes sponsored by our amazing local vendors!
> 
> *Vendor Juice Shootout* - Bragging/advertising rights of winning the VapeCon2017 Juice Shootout and advert benefits on the forum.



@shaunnadan Thank you so much for the trouble that you took to answer all my questions. Much appreciated!


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Damn  @shaunnadan you must of started typing that reply the second mr Silver tagged you in it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

